# Moving to Jersey City, looking for a group



## ppaladin123 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi all,

I'll be moving to Jersey City in early August to take a job in Manhattan. I'm looking to continue gaming on the weekends and am hoping to find a good group to play with regularly.

I am 31 and just finished my PhD in sociology. I like to think I have good social skills and a good sense of humor and I am laid-back at the gaming table (I abhor rules-lawyering). I enjoy character optimization but I don't let it get in the way of a character concept or the DM's campaign world. I'm not the strongest roleplayer out there but I am perfectly happy to speak in character and I do try to avoid meta-gaming as much as possible. Basically I am looking for a group of fun people to hang out with, and "geek out."

I've been playing 4e for the last few years and prefer it but would also be happy to join a Pathfinder or 3.5e game; I enjoy those systems too though I am a bit rusty. I am also happy to learn new systems and have played All Flesh Must Be Eaten, Descent and Full Thrust with previous groups from time to time.

Oh and I am happy to run one-shot adventures or very short campaigns from time to time if the primary DM needs a short break. It would probably be modules though; Given the new job, I doubt I will have time to write up my own world/adventures for a while.

Please send me a message if you think I'd be a good fit for your group.


----------



## Saphlyx (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi.  I too am in Jersey City and trying to form a group.  I have found one other person.  Please contact me at rewstyr@gmail.com.

Steve


----------



## ppaladin123 (Jul 10, 2011)

I sent you an email at the address provided. 

And to anyone else, I am still looking for players/groups.


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Jul 11, 2011)

I currently live in Cliffside Park, but GM a game in NYC/Astoria.  The information of the campaign is in my profile; the group is in their mid 30s and pretty consistent; we play about once every 3 weeks on the weekends. If interested, shoot me an email: ppanavalli AT Gmail.


----------



## Swny Nerdgasm (Jul 13, 2011)

Jersey City native here as well, if there's any chance of a group forming in my neck of the woods, feel free to drop me a line at michael.swny@comcast.net


----------



## ppaladin123 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok, Saphlyx + his contact + Swny Nerdgasm + me makes four players in Jersey City. If we can find another 1-2 people and someone is willing to be the GM, we got ourselves a game.  Any other takers?


----------



## Swny Nerdgasm (Jul 13, 2011)

depending on my other groups go, I'd have no problem running a game, but since I at the moment am running three semi-regular groups(A Pathfinder, a Call of Cthulhu, and a HEX game.) I may be running full speed into some GM burn-out and would probably be better suited as a player at the moment.


----------



## pjrake (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm interested in joining too. I'm in the Bronx but can travel. Currently running a Savage Worlds fantasy game, but been wanting to play Pathfinder. Shoot me an email at pjrake@gmail.com.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (May 15, 2017)

Any chance any of you guys are still looking for gamers?


----------

